# Which Elf do  you hate the most



## Elendil01 (Mar 29, 2003)

Of all the main elves through-out LOTR, The Hobbit, and The Silmarillion which do u hate the most?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Mar 29, 2003)

I see Elves from the Lord of the Rings up there....but where are all those Elves from the Silmarillion?

From The Hobbit it has to be Thranduil since he is just about the only Elf...and I am not hating Elrond.

Lord of the Rings....those Elves that didn't know the common tongue I guess.

From the Silmarillion...Maeglin.


----------



## legolasismine (Mar 29, 2003)

Elrond,I don't know why he just bugs me alot,but then again I don't really care for Haldir either,don't ask though.


----------



## Elendil01 (Mar 29, 2003)

There wasn't anymore room. If their was I'd probably still be making the list.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 29, 2003)

I like all that are up there, and I almost _love_ some (Galadriel, Celeborn, Elrond...), simply put - for their _elvishness_. I can't really hate Elves... They are quite above that.

What is GG doing up there? He has no part in the LOTR.


----------



## Elendil3119 (Mar 29, 2003)

> I can't really hate Elves... They are quite above that.


 My feelings exactly.  Elves are just so cool. I guess if I had to dislike an elf, it would be someone like Maeglin.


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 30, 2003)

I don't like elves at all. Way to boring and classically heroic in The Sil. just plain boring in LOTR. Not too bad in The Hobbit. Probably just because there weren't too many of them.  

Legolas, Glorfindel, Gil-Galad, and Haldir are just your average joe boring heroic types. Nothing special. They help to move the story along. 

Arwen is even more achingly boring since she barely does anything at all. 

Galadriel is just way too scary for me to like. 

Elrond is also achingly boring. I can't find anything nice to say about the guy. He was good in that Priscilla, Queen of the Desert movie, though. 

Thranduil wasn't that bad. At least he wasn't exactly the same as every other elf. 

I can't say anything about Celeborn because I haven't been able to get to know him. I'd like to just say that he's boring because I don't know more about him, though.


----------



## Beleg (Mar 30, 2003)

Cracks up by the last post! 

The only Elf I hate is Searos and he is from Silmarillion. I do not like cousins who are jealous of Tùrin!


----------



## Niniel (Mar 30, 2003)

There aren't any Elves (at leasts in LOTR) that I hate. Most of them seem nice enough. But the ones I like least are those that are unimportant in the story.


----------



## Celebthôl (Mar 30, 2003)

I hate Feanor and Eol and Maeglin most but Feanor more than any other character in Tolkiens works!!!


----------



## Saucy (Mar 30, 2003)

i have to agree that elves really are quite boring...i can't really say wich i hate cause that would be mean...and they are all pretty much the same to me.


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 30, 2003)

Yikes! Ack! Argh! Woah! Am I allowed to defend these characters, or am I just expected to accept the evilness you're tossing at cool characters? I guess this thread should be only for people to say what elf they don't like. Maybe to say why, too. I'd like to be able to defend some of these guys, though. *sniff* Whatever the author of this thread decides.


----------



## Elendil01 (Mar 30, 2003)

You've got me wrong YayGollum. I like all of these elves I just wanted to see which ones that other people disliked. ( Okay maybe I think that Glorfindel is a little showoffy but that's just my opinion)


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 30, 2003)

I know what this thread is supposed to be about. I was just asking if I was allowed to defend people. oh well. I guess you answered my question in a way.


----------



## Elendil01 (Mar 30, 2003)

Yes YayGollum you r allowed to defend people(or in this case elves).


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 30, 2003)

These elves aren't people, too? oh well. I don't like elves as a whole because they're way too popular, but I love defending characters that are original and hated just because of the thing that sets them apart.

Anyways, how can you not like Saeros? He never did anything wrong. Oh, he was jealous of Turin elfbane (as I like to call him). What's so bad about that? At least he doesn't go around making fools of people and killing them for stupid reasons (like Turin did).

Also, Yikes! Feanor? Feanor is superly cool! He is one of the few heroic types that I don't mind! Mostly because not a lot of people like him.  He was superly achingly stubborn! He is me so I gots to like the guy!

Eol? What's so bad about him? Name one evil thing that he did. As far as I know, he was just a loner that fell superly tragically and heavilly in love, then tried to save the world by killing the evil elf Maeglin.


----------



## Lantarion (Mar 31, 2003)

I'd say Fëanor, definately. I am more disgusted and apalled by him rather than feel hatred for him.. After all, it was the Silmarilli that drove his pride on.
But Saeros is so annoying, I can't even describe it!! So smug and would-be-witty.. 
Maeglin, though rather wilful, proud and greedy, I did not hate as such.. I was quite put off by his lusting after his niece!  Túrin did much worse, sure, but at least he didn't know about it! 

YayGollum, I must say I have felt similarly aobut Elves like you said in your first post.. They seem to be a bit too lofty and ideal, utterly perfect and good. But I do love them anyway, because of all the good they've done and because of the way they contributed to the texture and multiplicity of Arda.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Mar 31, 2003)

Lantarion, is your location from _The Pedestrian_?


----------



## Lantarion (Mar 31, 2003)

Yes!


----------



## Zale (Mar 31, 2003)

Celeborn, because he's meant to be wise but doesn't actually do anything. Obviously Galadriel wears the trousers.


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 31, 2003)

Sure, I can see why people might be disgusted and appalled by Feanor. That just makes me like the guy even more. Yay for being controversial!  How can you hate Feanor when he was responsible for most of the stuff in The Silmarillion? Very cool! His stubbornity is the coolesr thing about him. None of the other elves are as unique as he is.

Anyways, I don't get why you would think that Saeros was so annoying. Doesn't he only have that one scene? I don't see how that could make so many people hate him tht much when Turin does something way more evil to the guy.

Also, sure, yes, Yay for the evil loftiness and perfection and everything. If the elves weren't around, I'd just have to hate humans even more.


----------



## Feanorian (Mar 31, 2003)

I hate Maeglin.


----------



## The_Swordmaster (Mar 31, 2003)

I hate Legless the most. Because he's is the most popular elf ever.


----------



## Lasgalen (Mar 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *
> Maeglin, though rather wilful, proud and greedy, I did not hate as such.. I was quite put off by his lusting after his niece!  *


She was his cousin, not his niece. 

From the Sil I could name a few, but from LotR I don't hate any of the Elves. The one I like least (but I still like him) is Celeborn. He seems so hen-pecked. 

-Lasgalen


----------



## redline2200 (Mar 31, 2003)

I hate Saeros because he is a wuss and a disgrace to elves everywhere. He sucks


----------



## Sam_Gamgee (Apr 1, 2003)

i cant really hate an elf. But i do dislike.... feanor hes a jerk hes like, o im greedy and i made the simarils then melkor rocked my dad and so now im pissed at the valar because they had nothing to do with it. and i like to kill my relatives when they wont give me ships to run away from valinor with and then when they are dead i steal the ships anyway, then my other relatives want to come with me but i leave them without telling them and take all the ships and force them to cross a giant ice bridge and almost die... i mean come on hes just not cool.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 1, 2003)

Scary redline2200 person, you hate Saeros because he you think he's a wuss and a disgrace to elves? Why do you think that? sorry for not seeing why. He was part of that race of elves that happen to be pacifists. Is that why you think he's a wuss?

Yikes, scary uncapitalized name person! It kind of sound like you hate Feanor! oh well. 

Why do you think that Feanor was greedy? I don't see that anywhere. 

How does him making the silmarils make him a jerk? 

Would you be mad at the family of the guy that killed your dad if you knew that they could have prevented it and they had gotten on your bad side in the past, too? The Sil. does say that Feanor loved his dad more than any kid ever did. I would think that a guy like that would want to lash out at somebody. And since Mel wasn't around, he understandably went for the next best thing. 

The Teleri and the Noldor weren't really related. 

He left his relatives because he wanted people eager to help with him. He knew that the other guys weren't having much fun. He was doing them a favor by letting them stay in the place that they didn't mind as much as he did. 

Why do you think he forced them to cross the giant ice bridge? 

Anyways, he's very cool. Anybody that's that stubborn is superly cool in my book.


----------



## Theoden_king (Apr 1, 2003)

Feanor is the only elf I do like, and nobody else likes him except YayGollum, Feanor is stubborn and cool.
I hate Legolas the most.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 1, 2003)

Yay us! I haven't run into too many people that like Feanor. But sure, Legolas is superly boring. I never noticed that he had much of a personality in the books.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself (Apr 1, 2003)

Feanor rocks! I chose Legolas also, compared to all the other elves he's just....dull. I mean, a lot of the wood-elves weren't that interesting, but still. Saeros was just annoying. The whole attitude and everything. Man, if he wanted to release a little jealousy he should have done it in a little more creatively than just bad-mouthing Turin. The whole thing was very unoriginal.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 1, 2003)

Well, what do you expect a pacifist that thinks elves are better than humans in every way to do? At least he wasn't superly evil to him behind the guy's back.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself (Apr 1, 2003)

True. I just expect more creativity. I mean, Maeglin caused the downfall of Gondolin when he got angry. That may or may not have been a good thing, but it was original. Saeros wasn't even really weaselly, he was just an elf with an irritating superiority complex. It was in character, but that doesn't make it interesting.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 1, 2003)

Well, I gots to like him since he was the only Nandor type of elf I ever got to know. Yay for the Nandor! Anyways, how can you hate Saeros after Turin elfbane kills him for no good reason? I would think that it would make people feel sorry for the guy and hate Turin elfbane more. I don't see why so many people like that guy. oh well. Poor Saeros. Sure, he didn't get to do much, but he wasn't superly evil or anything. *hides*


----------



## The-Elf-Herself (Apr 1, 2003)

I didn't say I hated him, I said I found him very annoying.


----------



## legolasismine (Apr 1, 2003)

Why does everyone hate poor Legolas,huh why what did he do except be pretty,and everyone makes fun of him cause he is pretty,but I always liked legolas before the movie even came out and I'm tired of people bagging on him because he is so gorgeous!

Alright I'm done ranting now.


----------



## Elendil01 (Apr 1, 2003)

I don't like Glorfindel. He is like a ball hog in basketball he thinks he's so powerful and is very cocky and he's a show-off


----------



## Turin (Apr 1, 2003)

I hate Legolas, Arwen and Maeglin. All the rest are fine.


----------



## Celebithil (Apr 2, 2003)

Maeglin and Eol are the ones I hate most but Feanor always makes me mad too.


----------



## Finduilas (Apr 2, 2003)

I am just wondering how can Gil-Galad, Galadriel and Elrond be on the post? How can somebody hate them?
Me personally, I don't hate anyone, I mean anyelf.
There might be ones I dislike but never hate.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Apr 2, 2003)

Legolas,who else?


----------



## Finduilas (Apr 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gil-Galad _
> *Legolas,who else? *



That's not fair! You only say it because of Orlando Bloom and my love to him.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 2, 2003)

Okay, okay, okay. He's annoying. Why not? I think he's original, though. Not too many elf types like that. 

I still don't get why you hate Feanor.

How can anyone hate Gil-Galad, Galadriel, and Elrond? Superly easily. They are boring. Too typically heroic.


----------



## Finduilas (Apr 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YayGollum _
> *Okay, okay, okay. He's annoying. Why not? I think he's original, though. Not too many elf types like that.
> 
> I still don't get why you hate Feanor.
> ...



I still can't imagine someone hating them due to their.....heroism. 
They are not heros but their do emit heroism for which we should respect but not hate them.
This is my personal opinion of course. Everybody's free to speak. It's democracy after all, right?


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 2, 2003)

Ack! If somebody does something heroic, they are some type of hero. oh well. I don't see why people like heroes so much. They are way too achingly boring. Sure, they have a use. Making the average joe and weaselly type look more interesting. That's about it. Most fantasy adventure type stories have heroic types. That makes them boring. They are always achingly perfect and loyal and admirable. Boring! *runs away*


----------



## FAUST (Apr 2, 2003)

I dont hate any of them. Legolas is [email protected]@ the way he shoots the arrow and does all that stuff, buy my favorite character is Aragorn.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself (Apr 2, 2003)

*Grumbles about people who pick on Maeglin and Feanor*

How can you hate Feanor? He was arguably the greatest of the Eldar, although the books say Galadriel was better because basically she wasn't conceited and didn't want to master everything. That makes him more interesting though. Besides, he created the Silmarils, which were one of the greatest creations of all time(although I still think it's dumb that everyone fought over them. At least the One Ring had some sort of power, they just sat there and glowed really pretty). Elves like Maeglin and Feanor stirred things up! Maybe not for good, but they sure as heck made sure things didn't get boring. Yuck for heroic characters that have no flaws or they have flaws they overcome them heroically and still save face!

Alright Yay, Saeros was original. He gets points for stirring things up, although it gave Turin an excuse to be more tragically heroic, so you have to wonder if that was a good thing.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 3, 2003)

It was tragically heroic for Turin elfbane to kill Saeros just because he got his feelings hurt and didn't know how to ignore ignorant insults? Oh. I didn't know that. oh well. Sure, I see why it was a good thing. It was intended to make people see how evil Turin elfbane was. If they didn't figure it out then, Tolkien tossed in many other reasons to hate the guy.  *hides*


----------



## Turin (Apr 3, 2003)

I don't care if Turins evil, he's still awsome.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 3, 2003)

Even though it has nothing to do with this thread, ---> How can an elf-loving person like Turin elfbane? He killed a lot of elves with his stupidity. Or do you like the superly heroic and brainless types even though they kill lots of other good guys? If I didn't hate him for being so much of a boring hero, I'd love him for getting rid of all those elves.


----------



## Galadrielgirl (Apr 3, 2003)

*Hey*

How could u hate elfs? I mean I am a big fan of Galadriel. I also think that Legolas is really really cute and how can u hate cuite people?


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 3, 2003)

I hate elves because most of them are too boring and popular for me. Galadriel is too superly scary and evilly enchanting for me. Ick. Cute people. Not a good reason to like them. *hides*


----------



## Theoden_king (Apr 4, 2003)

elves are boring, they are made too good almost perfect, everyone loves them and that just makes me not like them


----------



## Lasgalen (Apr 4, 2003)

The Elves in the Sil are far from perfect. And not everyone loves them. Especially Feanor and his sons. (Maedhros is one of my favorite characters).

-Lasgalen


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 4, 2003)

Ack! You know what I mean by perfect, don't you? Not superly achingly perfect in every way. just superly achingly perfect in every way that's possible for the boring fantasy adventure type of heroes. They save the day. They can do no wrong. Everyone in the books look up to them. People in real life admire them. Ick. oh well. Anyways, where does it say that Feanor and his kids don't like elves? They are elves. Maybe they just don't like certain types? I don't know.


----------



## Maeglin (Apr 4, 2003)

I would just like to inquire as to who is the jerk that voted for Glorfindel as being the one that they hate?


----------



## Calimehtar (Apr 4, 2003)

I voted for Thranduil because:

1) He locked my poor dwarves in his dungeons.
2) He was a greedy ole elf who wanted my poor dwarves treasure

(I also don't like Bard! He wanted my poor dwarves treasure too!)


----------



## ms Greenleaf (Apr 4, 2003)

I did to spite you.

I think many people who vote on this are thinking of the movie...thats why the LORD OF THERINGS characters are vinning.


----------



## Maeglin (Apr 4, 2003)

Exactly!!! Thats why you don't vote against him!!! This is the book forum, you should be supporting the book characters, not the movie characters!!! Ahhh whatever, to each his or her own.


----------



## Calimehtar (Apr 4, 2003)

ahhh, come on people! i know you gotta hate Thranduil. Why hate Legolas and Arwen? they didnt do anything wrong. (BTW, i dont like the movie legolas) but Thranduil, NOW HE WAS MEAN! So, everyone, vote that you hate Thranduil because deep down, you know you do


----------



## Lasgalen (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YayGollum _
> *Anyways, where does it say that Feanor and his kids don't like elves? They are elves.. *


I didn't mean Feanor and sons don't like Elves. What I meant (and I apologize for my poor wording) is that lots of human types don't like Feanor and his kids.

-Lasgalen


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 5, 2003)

Sure thing. I hate Thranduil more than Legolas and Arwen, but I still hate them. oh well. Anyways, got it, crazy Lasgalen person. Makes all kinds of sense to me even though it's evil to hate Feanor. Maedhros is way too sickeningly boringly heroic for me, though.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Apr 7, 2003)

I didn't like Celeborn.
He's kind of a lame pushover.


----------



## Elf-Archer755 (Apr 8, 2003)

Maeglin definatly! Hes so annoying!! Thank God Tuor killed him.


----------



## Turin (Apr 8, 2003)

I like Legolas in the book alot better than in the movie. Well that doesn't have anything to do with this thread.


----------



## Rain-King (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm caught between Maeglin and the one of whom I've forgoten the name, Brother of Fingolfin (who is my fave Elf ever), the one who left Fingolfin and his people to walk across Hellcaraxe.
Thank you Tuor!!! Thank you Fingolfin for keeping an element of respecability within your line.


----------



## Lasgalen (Apr 10, 2003)

Rain-King, are you thinking of Feanor?

-Lasgalen


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 10, 2003)

Probably. *sniff* Even though he didn't force those dudes to do anything. Yay for them killing themselves off!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Apr 10, 2003)

I love Feanor! He's the best! He's so misunderstood. *weeps*

Yay, I think I should write a Feanorian poem like I wrote about Gollum.


----------



## Oren (Apr 10, 2003)

I dont hate any of the elves! they are all pretty cool, but if I had to choose, I'd have to say Legolas...


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 10, 2003)

Yay for poems about Feanor! I mean, yes, Legolas is very achingly boring. I agree.


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 10, 2003)

> Yay for poems about Feanor! I mean, yes, Legolas is very achingly boring. I agree.



THAT is the best post I've ever read on this forum....Feanor was def. the most interesting/best character ever.


----------



## ShootingStar (Apr 10, 2003)

*elf I hate*

I can't hate any elves.... but the one I dislike the most is Thranduil. He's mean to the dwarves and nice to Gollum....
And he lives in a cave. 

(where does Legolas get his genes??)


Also, I can't choose anyone from the Sil cuz I'm not even halfway through it yet.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Apr 11, 2003)

Legolas gets his genes from his father Weenus. 

J/k.  His father is Thranduil, and his grandfather is Oropher. 

So that's where his genes come from.


----------



## I KNOW KUNG-FU (Apr 12, 2003)

*I could never hate any elf*

I must admit that I haven't yet read The Silmarillion but I love elves as a race in Tolkien's stories.

Although...come to think of it........there were a couple of meanies in The Hobbit weren't there? Can't remember their names but the pair that got drunk. Seemed very un'elflike' to me! Heehee!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Apr 18, 2003)

It is pretty much widely accepted (by me) that the elves of The Hobbit had little to no actual relation to the later and more sophisticated elves of LotR. 
The Hobbit reads like a children's story while the LotR reads like an epic.

They're incomparable.
 Plus The Hobbit elves are all mischievous and not dignified.


----------



## baragund (Apr 18, 2003)

Saeros, he was a snot. He looked down on Men and I believe he had a thing for Luthien, even after she fell for Beren.


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 18, 2003)

> and I believe he had a thing for Luthien, even after she fell for Beren.



That was Daeron, friend of Saeros.


----------



## Wolfshead (Apr 18, 2003)

Celeborn for me, although it was tight between him and Thranduil. Celeborn just comes off as an arrogant, yeah, an arrogant, I'll let you finish that  And in The Hobbit, 'The Elven King' was really quite obnoxious as well. But then again, one of my favourite bands named themselves after him, Elvenking, so he can't be all bad...


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Apr 25, 2003)

Crazy stupid...I didn't like Celeborn much either...
But that's because he's a henpecked husband hiding behind the might of Galadriel.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Apr 27, 2003)

WOW!Nobody hates me!I can't believe on my eyes.Boys and girls (especially the girls),I love you all of you!


----------



## Theoden (Apr 27, 2003)

The elf from the Sil (I don't have a copy handy), but the one who burned all the white boats and betrayed the others... who ended up dieing... is that Feanor?

-me


----------



## Gil-Galad (Apr 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Theoden _
> *The elf from the Sil (I don't have a copy handy), but the one who burned all the white boats and betrayed the others... who ended up dieing... is that Feanor?
> 
> -me *


yes that is Feanor.The greatest elf ever(that's my personal opinion).


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 27, 2003)

Yes, Feanor is achingly cool. Anyways, Gil-Galad person, you must have missed my first post. I hate the Gil-Galad character. just trying to help.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 22, 2003)

Well, I think Gil-Galad is boring compared to say...Glorfindel or Feanor, but I don't hate him. 

But yes, Feanor IS the best!...Feanor and Glorfindel...

I can't decide which is cooler...which should I name my body pillow?!?!


----------



## YayGollum (May 24, 2003)

What's a body pillow and why would you name it after Feanor or Glorfindel? They don't seem like great names for pillows. oh well. I'd go for Glorfindel just because I like him less.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 24, 2003)

Well, A body pillow is a long pillow, about 5 feet long...maybe....
And it's meant for people with back pain, or people who need things to huggle.  I need things to huggle. It's so nice to huggle Martin. (That's his real name.)

But in the spirit of Rhia's road trip, I need a LotR name for him.

And he's yellow...so I thought Glorfindel...but then again..Feanor's so tragic. And I love the tragic man. 
So....
I CAN'T CHOOSE!!!


----------



## Finduilas (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *Well, A body pillow is a long pillow, about 5 feet long...maybe....
> And it's meant for people with back pain, or people who need things to huggle.  I need things to huggle. It's so nice to huggle Martin. (That's his real name.)
> 
> ...



Hey,is Snaga called MARTIN??? 
Just a coincidence but my sister's SERIOUS boyfriend's called so too. 
And while I was reading this she saw that Snaga's name was the same as her 'husband's'  name too.She was pleasantly surprised.
Anyway, Martin guys are very cool!!! 


So why don't you call your pillow Martin?


----------



## YayGollum (May 25, 2003)

Got it. Was Glorfindel yellow? I never knew that. oh well. No. You should call it Glorfindel. Feanor is not squishy.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Sep 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Finduilas _
> *Hey,is Snaga called MARTIN???
> Just a coincidence but my sister's SERIOUS boyfriend's called so too.
> And while I was reading this she saw that Snaga's name was the same as her 'husband's'  name too.She was pleasantly surprised.
> ...



Actually, I named my pillow Martin before I met Snaga just cos I like the name. Snaga's MIDDLE name is Martin. (His first name is Andrew, Andy for short.) And Legoman's first name is Martin.
But I didn't know that when I named my pillow.

Anyway, I wanted my pillow to have a given name (Martin) and a LotR name...like a second identity.  I've decided on Glorfindel.

And I'll get another pillow and name it Simon. And have it's second identity be Feanor. 


And Glorfindel wasn't yellow, but he was blond.  His name means golden hair or something, doesn't it?


----------



## Inderjit S (Sep 8, 2003)

> His name means golden hair or something, doesn't it?



Golden-tressed


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Sep 13, 2003)

That's the same thing...tresses is just a fancy word for hair.


----------



## Roilya (Sep 13, 2003)

i voted for elrond, just because the way they portrayed him in the movies, he looks kinda homoish to me, and sort of conseeded. but i do like him in the books.


----------



## Rhiannon (Sep 14, 2003)

I have a long-standing, deep-seated, and totally un-founded dislike of Arwen.

I don't need a reason.


----------



## Éomond (Sep 19, 2003)

I'm either voting for that pretty-boy Glorfindel, just because he seems "I'm so cool!" or Celeborn: I mean, seriouly, your wife is way cooler than you bud.


----------



## FoolOfATook (Sep 19, 2003)

Feanor is pretty despicable, and his is the first name that comes to mind for this particular question. So I'll go with my gut instinct.


----------



## 24framesasecond (Sep 19, 2003)

Feanor... hmmm... i dig feanor, i hated his sons.


----------



## Saucy (Sep 20, 2003)

i agree with Rhi im anti Arwen
perhaps because of the fact she is sooo old yet looks so good...its weird...and Aragon could be her son like 5 times!!!
icky
re,imds me of Ashton Kutcher and Demi Moore


----------



## Kahmûl (Sep 26, 2003)

I hate Celeborn the most because to me he just seems really boring and dull.


----------

